# I can't connect some devices to TrendNet-654tr router



## Redmcmxxcii (Sep 5, 2013)

*I can't connect some devices to TrendNet TEW-654tr router*

I can connect my laptop just fine, but the purpose for which I bought my router was to connect my iphone and PS Vita wirelessly while at work. I'm a youth care worker and there's a lot of down time so I like to spend that time watching videos on my phone or gaming online with my Vita. I can see my SSID in the list but it times out before I can connect. What could possibly be causing this to happen? I hate to think I wasted $50 on this router. I'd rather get a solution than a refund, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

When you are at work, how far away is your router from you?


----------



## Redmcmxxcii (Sep 5, 2013)

I tried connecting with the router right in front of me and with it in the adjacent room, both with no luck. It's the strangest thing.

Edit: I just connected on my iphone but it's still showing the 3G symbol. My router has 3 settings: Access Point, Access Point Client, and Router. I have my router plugged directly into the modem and on the Access Point setting. I don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I have my router plugged directly into the modem and on the Access Point setting"

Normally given this setup the router is set as router not AP.

Click on the link in my signature and post the requested info.


----------



## Redmcmxxcii (Sep 5, 2013)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\hp>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Terry
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 2A-9F-FA-80-69-6D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 802.11b/g/n WiFi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 88-9F-FA-80-69-6D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38a6:d596:f8a1:722d%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 174.116.105.203(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : September-05-13 9:15:14 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : September-12-13 9:36:35 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::223:5eff:fe6f:1edf%11
174.116.104.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 174.118.98.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 310943738
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-2E-6E-9D-98-4B-E1-8E-FE-EA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 64.71.255.204
64.71.255.198
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : phub.net.cable.rogers.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 98-4B-E1-8E-FE-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.phub.net.cable.rogers.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\hp>


*Who is your Internet Service Provider (ISP)?
*Rogers
*What type of Broadband connection are you using?
*DSL
*What is the exact Make and Model of your Modem, Router or Modem/Router Combo
*Trendnet TEW-654tr connected to a Cisco DPC3825
*What is the Name of the Anti-Virus, Security or Firewall Software
*Microsoft Security Essentials, but the problem is not with my PC, it’s with my iPhone and PS Vita.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It would appear you still have the router in AP mode not router mode.

In router mode you have a dhcp server which usually in AP mode you do not. What this means is you can only get one device connected via wifi.


----------



## Redmcmxxcii (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't seem to get it to work in router mode. I go through all the steps to set it up, I can connect but it doesn't have Internet access. What is this server you were talking about? Do I have to set this up in the router settings?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The cisco is a router not just a modem
http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/userguides2/4021196_B.pdf

according to your trendnet router manual when in AP mode you have a network cable from the cisco to the AP [pg 14]. Do you?

TRENDnet | Downloads | Wireless | TEW-654TR


----------



## Redmcmxxcii (Sep 5, 2013)

I have it set up correctly, my laptop connected fine for a while, but now it won't. I'm convinced the Cisco or the Ethernet cable is the problem. I sometimes have trouble connecting my laptop to the Cisco with a wired connection, so it's no surprise I'm having trouble connecting wirelessly. I'm just going to send my router back. This is more frustrating than it's worth. Thank you very much for trying to help.


----------



## Redmcmxxcii (Sep 5, 2013)

Another reason I believe the Cisco is the problem is because I was able to connect to my TrendNet at home on my own router. There's something about the work router that causes problems. Thanks again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Best of luck!


----------

